# room request at Vero Beach



## luv2vacation (Jun 7, 2008)

So excited, we just got confirmation for 1 night at Vero Beach (June 26).  (This will be our first use of our Disney points - wahoo!)  It is in a Garden View Inn Room.  I was wondering if we should make a specific request.  We have never been to this resort.

We are actually spending the week in Orlando (at HGVC - International Drive).  Since we got much cheaper airfare flying in 1 day early, we decided it would be a great opportunity to check out the Vero Beach resort.  They were full so we opted to be put on a wait list (we had other arrangements to stay with family in Port St. Lucie) and it came through last week.    

Since we're only there for 1 day, what would be the best use of our time?  I'm thinking just wander around the resort and check out the beach, but wondered if there was anything really special we should check out.  We will probably get to the resort about 4 PM - driving over from MCO.  

Also, where is the best place to eat dinner or does the resort have it's own restaurant that is good?  We would want casual since we will be traveling all day - maybe something where we can have an ocean view.

Last - check-out is at 11, but will they allow you to either check-out late or hold your bags, so that we can enjoy the resort a little more that next day?  We are not in a great hurry to get to Orlando since we will be there all week.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2008)

I know someone will disagree with me but Shutters at the resort wasn't bad.
We ate there on our first night also.

You can't really see the ocean from Shutters. To see water while you eat try Squid Lips over in Sebastian. It's about a 10 mile drive. 

No late check out, when we were there over Easter they actually left a message that they want you to give them a ring when you were ready to leave. We had a morning flight so we left asap. Give the resort or Member services a call and ask if you can still use the resort after check out. I'm pretty sure you can. You do need your room key to access the pool and beach(locked gates)

I'm not familiar with the Inn rooms, as we stay in one of the 2br villas. I would assume the higher up the better.


----------



## WDWLVR (Jun 10, 2008)

We've eaten both breakfast and dinner at Shutters and enjoyed both meals. 

For a limited stay like yours I would just walk around the resort and enjoy it.  We stayed one night before a cruise in December of '04 and loved it!  We stayed a few nights last December and didn't enjoy it as much as there was a red tide going on so every time we were outside we were coughing.  Yuck!  It is a beatiful resort and very peaceful.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 10, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> We've eaten both breakfast and dinner at Shutters and enjoyed both meals.
> 
> For a limited stay like yours I would just walk around the resort and enjoy it.  We stayed one night before a cruise in December of '04 and loved it!  We stayed a few nights last December and didn't enjoy it as much as there was a red tide going on so every time we were outside we were coughing.  Yuck!  It is a beatiful resort and very peaceful.
> 
> Enjoy!



The red tide was going on at Thanksgiving too. It was close we thought about switching a few of our SSR days to VB at the 7 month mark.


----------



## godaddybacks (Jun 14, 2008)

*nothing*

let me think, bro. lol.


----------



## icydog (Jul 8, 2008)

*Try and change to Oceanfront view if you can*

Garden view rooms at Vero mean parking lot views. If you have the points, and if there is any availability, change your reservation to Oceanfront and you won't be sorry. The inn has some of the best views of the ocean on site. VB is our second favorite resort followed by OKW. I have own there for years and last year bought a 170 resale contract which gives us 150 + 170 pts= 320 pts there.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Marilyn.  We were there June 26.  I tried to change to OF (I also figured it would be worth the points), but there was no availability.  I agree with the GV, we looked right into a _very_ large tree.   

We only stayed 1 night and got in about 4:30 so it wasn't that big a deal.  However, I would not stay for a longer period of time w/o having OF.  I made sure I told my daughter this, she also owns DVC and has been thinking about going there.

All in all, I loved being in the Inn (everything right there), studio was plenty big for the 2 of us, and I loved the property.  We will definitely be going back.

We had dinner & drinks at the lounge - sat outside at a table by the rail, overlooking the ocean - gorgeous view, we sat there over 2 hours.  We had breakfast the next morning at Shutters (?).  When the waitress found out it was our anniversary, she brought out 2 pretty slices of cake with candles for us.  It looked really pretty with Mickey confetti (edible) on a cute Mickey 'Happy Anniversary' plate.  I wasn't thinking   and should've asked if I could buy the plate, it was really cute!


----------



## icydog (Jul 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if the OP had time to change. The difference in the vacation is momentous. She should try and call tomorrow. Did you know MS was open on Sundays and it is a breeze to get to a VA then??


----------



## Carl D (Jul 12, 2008)

godaddybacks said:


> let me think, bro. lol.



Informative post. Nice job on this one.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 12, 2008)

While not reading all responses in depth (may have already been mentioned), in my opinion The Ocean Grill is by far the best restaurant in the area. 

I will take a stab at the other questions after I sleep..


----------

